# European mount plaque



## dabeeman

I have made to order european mount plaques for sale.
They are hand carved out of wood and measure approx 10 x 19 inches and are about 1 1/4 inche at it thickest point.

Just the wood plaques are for sale not the antlers.
I am Located in Northern Montana. I am asking $40.00 a piece and if you would like one for an elk mount I would need the measurment from the top of the skull to the bottom. 
If you would like more information please email me.
The one in the picture is a sample of what you would get with out the writing unleass requested.


----------



## Nate

PM Sent


----------

